# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Fischöl, MCP u.a. kaufen - doch wo? Die LEF

## Wolfgang aus Berlin

*Januar 2009: aktueller Hinweis unter #56.*
*Januar 2008:  aktuelle Hinweise unter #54 und #55, Dort auch Hinweis zur Bestellung in deutscher Sprache.

* Vorab:
Die LEF ist eine gemeinnützige Organisation, recherchiert wohl äußerst gründlich und empfiehlt nichts, was nicht dem aktuellen Erkenntnisstand entspricht. Die Internetseite, bzw. das Buch sind m.E. die beste Quelle für Informationen für diejenigen, die keine Möglichkeiten haben, oder kein Interesse, Primärquellen zu lesen. Die Produkte werden dementsprechend zusammengestellt.

*Dazu gibt es umfangreiche Informationen (3 Teile) auf der Seite des BPS. Hier der Link zum Teil I* http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...157&Itemid=104 

 17.08.07: Neues zu Fischöl ab # 46


Liebe Mitglieder und Gäste des Forums,

Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (NEM) sind ein wichtiges Thema. Dabei spielt einerseits die Auswahl eine Rolle, darüber steht im Forum reichlich geschrieben, und andererseits Qualität und Preis. Ich möchte meine Erkenntnisse schildern und helfen, hochwertige, preiswerte  NEM zu finden. Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen, weil in der Aufstellung von Fischölen auf der ProMann-Seite (http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Fishoil.htm) der Hamburger SHG die Life Extension Foundation (LEF) gefehlt hat. RuStra hat mich ermuntert, mein Wissen mal in das Forum zu stellen. Ich habe daran keinerlei geschäftliches Interesse.
  Zusätzliche Erläuterungen habe ich an das Ende des Beitrages gestellt. 

_ Wer Inhaltsstoffe und Erläuterungen zu den Produkten in deutscher Sprache nachlesen möchte, bitte den Link zur newfoodinc am Ende unter "Die Sprache" beachten._ 

Ich verwende folgende Preisangaben:
_Achtung Preis 3 und 4: Versand und Zoll sind nach Erfahrungen eingerechnet. Preis 1 und 2 sind konkrete Listenpreise, die man beim jeweiligen Link noch mal findet. Preis 3 und 4 incl. Versand gelten so nur bei größeren Bestellungen. Für kleine Bestellungen ist der Grundpreis des Versands zu hoch.  

_   Preis 1: Listenpreis mit günstigster Abnahmemenge
  Preis 2: Mitgliederpreis mit günstigster Abnahmemenge
  Preis 3: Zirka-Mitglieder-Preis inklusive Steuern und anteiligem Versand
  Preis 4: Zirka-Mitglieder-Preis inkl. Steuern, anteiligem Versand und Dollarkurs 1,2

  Aufstellung von verschiedenen Produkten für unseren Bedarf:

*   Fischöl
*_Super Omega-3 EPA/DHA with Sesam Lignans and Olive Fruit Extract_
  Link: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00902.html 
  Es ist 60%-ig konzentriert und wird von der IFOS (www.ifosprogram.com) mit bester Einstufung auf Rückstände überwacht. 
 Link auf Deutsch, jedoch teuer!:
http://www.newfoodinc.com/produkt/98...venExtrakt.htm

Die erforderlichen Mengen bitte auf der ProMann-Seite (http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Fishoil.htm) bei den Sears-Texten nachlesen. Die von der LEF vorgeschlagenen 2 Kapseln pro Tag sind mit Sicherheit zu gering!! Bei Sears geht es bei 4 Kapseln los und endet bei ca. 16, je nach Inidikation. (Bei 500 mg Lidl-Kapseln mit 30 % Konzentration bedeutet dass 16 bis 64 Kapseln)

120 Kapseln a 1000 mg mit 60 % EPA/DHA und weiteren Stoffen kosten:

  Preis 1: 24,90 $
  Preis 2: 18,68 $
  Preis 3: 23,00 $
  Preis 4: 19,09  

  1 Gramm EPA/DHA kostet somit ca. 0,27 . Das ist wesentlich preiswerter als bei Sears. Bitte auf der ProMann-Seite vergleichen. http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Fishoil.htm 

Snuffy Myers & RuStra ausführlich zu Fischöl:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1581 

*Modifiziertes Zitrus Pektin, MCP* 
_   PectaSol® (Modified Citrus Pectin)_ 
454 g, Monatsbedarf, 
  Link: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00342.html 

Preis 1: 94,75 $
  Preis 2: 71,06 $
  Preis 3: 87,49 $
  Preis 4: 72,62 

Tipps zu _MCP von HWLPORTA_: Siehe hier im Thread weiter unten! _Und auch hier mit guten Preisen_: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1468
und hier http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1570 

*1. Granatapfelsaft-Konzentrat*
_   Pomegranate Juice Concentrate_
  2 Esslöffel=30 ml= 24 Granatäpfel
  Der Preis unten bezieht sich auf eine Menge für einen _halben_! Monat 
  Link: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00957.html 

  Preis 1: 24,00 $
  Preis 2: 18,00 $
  Preis 3: 22,16 $
  Preis 4: 18,39 

auf Deutsch: http://www.newfoodinc.com/produkt/957/PomegranateJuiceConcentrate(GranatapfelSaftKonzent  rat;fl%FCssig).htm 

_ kostengünstige Alternative für Saft: Die Einkaufsinitative von HWLPORTA:_ http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1458 

 preiswerteste Form von Granatapfel:
*2. Granatapfel als Extrakt in Kapseln*
_   Pomegranate Extract Capsules_
 1 Kapsel entspricht 24 Granatäpfeln, 30 Stück für *einen*! Monat
  Link: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00956.html 
Link auf Deutsch, jedoch teuer http://www.newfoodinc.com/produkt/1256/PomegranateExtractwithCocoaGold%E2%84%A2(Granatapf  elextrakt).htm

  Preis 1: 17,55 $
  Preis 2: 13,16 $
  Preis 3: 16,20 $
  Preis 4: 13,45 

*   Prostata-Präparat* mit diversen Bestandteilen von Bor bis Sägezahnpalme(*ausführlich siehe unten Nr. 8*)
_   Advanced Natural Prostate Formula with 5-Loxin®_
  Link: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00975.html >
Link auf Deutsch, jedoch teuer!:

http://www.newfoodinc.com/produkt/1275/UltraNaturalProstatewith5-Loxin%AE&stand.Lignans(ProstataFormel).htm

   Verwendet man die empfohlene Menge, sind die Preise Monatspreise.

  Preis 1: 32,00 $
  Preis 2: 24,00 $
  Preis 3: 29,55 $
  Preis 4: 24,53   

Genaue Inhaltsangaben auf deutsch für dieses Produkt siehe auch hier im Thread weiter unten.

Es gibt mehrere Sojaprodukte als Kapseln oder Pulver. Bitte die Inhaltsstoffe selbst überprüfen. _Bei der Anwendung von Soja die Diskussion im Forum beachten._ 

*Sojapräparate* mit konzentriertem Wirkstoff 
_   Super-Absorbable Soy Isoflavones_
  Kapseln 2 Monatsbedarf
  Link: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00758.html 
_
  Mega Soy ExtractKapseln_ 2 Monatsbedarf 135 mg, 60 vegetarian capsules*
*Link: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00382.html  

*Sojaeiweis* ohne Kohlenhydrate**
_   Naturade 100% Soy Protein Booster_
  Link: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item27016.html 

*Vitamin E* und eine Diskussion über Alpha- und Gamma-Tocopherol von RuStra und Snuffy Myers
Link: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1443 

Baby-*Aspirin*
_   Low Dose Aspirin (Enteric Coated)_ 500 Tabletten a 81 mg
  mit Ummantelung damit sich die Tablette erst im Darm auflöst und nicht schon im Magen
Wie aus Fischöl (EPA/DHA) bildet der Körper aus Aspirin "gute" Eicosanoide, die antientzündlich wirken. 
  Link: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/ite...source=mag0706 

  Preis 1: 9,00 $
  Preis 2: 6,75 $
  Preis 3: 8,31 $
  Preis 4: 6,90 

*L**ife-Extension-Mix(Multipräparat) -* *Der Rolls Royce unter allen Multipräparaten*
Hier noch ein Hinweis auf das umfangreichste Präparat der LEF mit  über 60 Bestandteilen.
_   Life Extension Mix Tabs, 315 Tabletten_

  Link: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00935.html 
und hier das selbe in _deutscher Sprache_, aber Achtung viel teurer:
http://www.newfoodinc.com/produkt/1235/LifeExtensionMixTabs(neuesRezept).htm

Es ist vieles in Grundmengen enthalten, was auch bei PK empfohlen wird, wie Bor 3 mg, Selen 200 mcg, Zink 35 mcg _Vitamin E (D-Alpha-Tocopherylsuccinate)      400 IE,_ grüner Tee 325 mcg, Granatapfel 85 mg, Lycopen 3 mg, Brokkoli 525 mg usw. sowie auch Acerola, Blaubeere, Ingwer , Folsäure 800 mcg, diverse Vitamine, Mineralien, Spurenelemente usw. usf.
Es wird als Pulver, Kapseln oder Tabletten angeboten. Pulver enthält die wenigsten Hilfsstoffe. Tabletten oder Kapseln müssen irgendwie zusammenhalten und enthalten somit immer Hilfsstoffe.


* Die Life Extension Foundation* ist eine gemeinnützige amerikanische Organisation, die sich seit ca. 25 Jahren  zum Ziel gesetzt hat, Wissen über Vitamine, Mineralien, Spurenelemente und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zu prüfen und zu verbreiten. Dafür werden vom wissenschaftlichen Beirat, Mitglied ist z.B. auch Dr. Strum, ständig Studien ausgewertet. Im kommerziellen Bereich werden Präparate in Auftrag gegeben und vertrieben. Die LEF befindet sich im häufigen Widerspruch und Kampf gegen die amerikanische Arzneimittelzulassungsbehörde, FDA. Wie in Deutschland, versucht auch in den USA die Pharmalobby die Verbreitung von kostengünstigen, patentfreien Mitteln zu hintertreiben.   

*   Die Qualität* bei der LEF:    Alle Präparate werden laufend aktuellen Erkenntnissen angepasst. So wird das Hauptpräparat, der LEF-Mix, mit über 60 Bestandteilen, fast jährlich modifiziert. Auch das Prostatamittel wurde gerade um 5-Loxin (unterdrückt u.a. 5-lipoxygenase) erweitert. 
  Über den Nutzen der verschiedenen Präparate wird an anderer Stelle im Forum diskutiert. Es gibt sicher Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, die zweifelsfrei sinnvoll sind, wie Fischöl, und andere, deren Wirkung nicht so sicher ist.  
Nach allem, was ich bis jetzt seit 2 Jahren immer wieder überprüft habe, ist nach menschlichem Ermessen nur hochwertigste Ware im Angebot. Es wird auf alle wissenschaftlichen Überlegungen eingegangen. So ist beispielsweise im LEF-Mix Selen in 3 verschiedenen Bindungen enthalten, um die Aufnahme im Körper zu optimieren. Zink liegt in 2 Formen vor, Bor in 3 und Magnesium in 6 verschiedenen Bindungen. Es werden beispielsweise bei Mineralien die elementar vorhandenen Mengen angegeben und nicht die Mengen der kompletten Verbindungen, mit den auch zum Transport erforderlichen Bestandteilen wie, Citrate, Taurinate usw. Es werden keine allergisch wirkenden Bindestoffe oder Umhüllungen verwendet. 

*   Das Angebot*: Überschlagsweise sind 420 Produkte im Angebot. Darunter auch Artikel, die uns hier weniger interessieren, wie gesunde Zahnpaste usw.. Andere Präparate dagegen, könnten das Interesse wecken, weil sie auf vielfältigste Möglichkeiten eingehen, wie Verbesserung kognitiver Fähigkeiten, Blutdruck, Verbesserung der Immunabwehr usw.  Unser Thema ist komplett vertreten, vom MCP über Fischöl, Prostatapräparat mit vielen Inhaltsstoffen bis Selen.  

* Preise und Mitgliedschaft*: Zum Bestellen ist eine Mitgliedschaft nicht erforderlich. Die Mitgliedschaft kostet für Europäer zurzeit 110 $ im Jahr. Man kann auch andere Zeiträume wählen, die dann zu Einsparungen führen. Wegen der hohen Preisunterschiede zwischen Liste und Mitgliedschaft rechnet sich die Mitgliedschaft auf jeden Fall. Ich bestelle auch für Freunde mit. Dann wird es noch günstiger. Man erhält einmalig ein 1.667 Seiten dickes Buch (Englisch) über diverse Krankheitsbilder und deren Vorbeugung und ergänzende Behandlung mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln. Monatlich wird eine ca. 90-seitige Zeitschrift mit Leitartikel, umfangreichen Dossiers, neuen Erkenntnissen und Werbung zugesandt. 

*   Bestellung und Versand*: Bestellt wird im Internet. Anschließend meldet sich der Vertreter für Europa aus Dänemark per E-Mail und gibt den genauen Betrag mit Versand, Zoll und aktuellem Dollarkurs durch. An dieser Stelle kann man noch einen Rückzieher machen. Der Versand geht nach Gewicht per UPS. Es läuft aus den USA nach Deutschland über Luxemburg. Bisher habe ich meist um die 75 $ je Lieferung bezahlt. Im unten angegebenen Preis 3 sind nach meinen Erfahrungen alle Kosten ungefähr eingerechnet, wie sie bei einer größeren Bestellung entstehen. Kleine Bestellungen rechnen sich wegen des hohen Grundpreises beim Versand nicht.

*Jahresendverkauf "Supersale"*: Einmal im Jahr, ca. von November bis Ende Januar, ist Supersale mit weiteren Nachlässen. Hier bestelle ich meinen Jahresbedarf. Dadurch heben sich die Kosten für Mitgliedschaft und Versand praktisch auf. Außerdem gibt es noch Clearance mit noch größeren Nachlässen. Es sind aber nur verschiedene Produkte greifbar, so dass man sich nicht darauf verlassen kann.

*   Hinweis*: Die Auswahl der Produkte für die Prostata ist unkompliziert. 
  Die korrekte Zusammenstellung weiterer Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ist nicht so einfach. Beispielsweise ist der LEF-Mix mit über 60 Bestandteilen zwar umfangreich ausgestattet, aber  verschiedene Bestandteile müssen durch weitere Präparate ergänzt werden. So wird ein Booster angeboten, der fettlösliche Vitamine enthält, oder zusätzliche Mengen, die aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht in ausreichend hohen Dosierungen verkauft werden dürfen (Folsäure). Außerdem enthält der LEF-Booster eine zusätzliche Form von Vitamin E, Gamma-Tocopherol. Informationen dazu sind auf der Internetseite der LEF zu finden.http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2006/apr2006_report_gamma_01.htm Oder auch hier:
http://www.newfoodinc.com/produkt/75...ameLignans.htm

Wer sich bei Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln wahllos bedient, kann Fehler machen.*
* 
*   Die Sprache*: Ich finde, auch wer schlecht des Englischen mächtig ist, kann hier bestellen. Es gibt auch einen Button, der eine automatische deutsche Übersetzung aller Seiten liefert. Diese ist leidlich verständlich. Die Dänen können bei Bedarf auch deutsch, wenn es mal ein Problem gibt. 
Und wer die Inhaltststoffe und Beschreibungen vieler Produkte in deutscher Sprache _nachlesen_ möchte, nutzt, den folgenden Link. http://www.newfoodinc.com/ Bitte beachten, dort ist aber alles extrem teuer!

*Weitere Informationen*: In der Internetseite der Life Extension Foundation sind über alle Krankheiten und Präparate äußerst umfangreiche Informationen enthalten. Alles zu lesen, würde Wochen dauern. Ruft man ein Produkt oder einen Artikel auf, erscheinen Querverweise, so dass man nicht lange suchen muss, um weitere Informationen zu finden. Für sämtliche Behauptungen gibt es ausführliche Quellenangaben

  Mit Wünschen für eine gute Gesundheit, Wolfgang

* Mein Erfolg mit den Mitteln: Siehe unten #34!
* 
Zur Ergänzung: 
Die Mitglieder des *wissenschaftlichen Beirates* der LEF, und anderem mit Doc. Strum http://www.lef.org/featured-articles/advisory.htm

Und die Mitglieder des *medinzinischen Beirates*:
http://www.lef.org/featured-articles/medadv.html 

_Und noch ein Einkaufstipp: Viagra: Siehe dazu unten #12 die Antwort von Bernhard A.!_

----------


## Schorschel

Eine Klasse-Übersicht, lieber Wolfgang. Herzlichen Dank dafür.

Ich muss das Ganze jetzt mal in Ruhe durcharbeiten. Meine ALDI-Fischölkapseln kosten nur einen Bruchteil, sind aber wahrscheinlich (?) auch deutlich schlechter, oder was meinst Du?

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

_Bitte auch die als nächstes folgende Antwort von RuStra beachten._

Lieber Schorchel!

Die Antwort, wie sie meiner derzeitigen Meinung, nach ca. 5 Jahren nachlesen und nachdenken, entspricht, lautet: Ja, man kann, mit bestimmten Überlegungen, Fischölkapseln von Aldi und Lidl nehmen. Sinngemäß gilt das auch für andere, nicht so optimale Produkte.

 Erstens, ist es besser irgend ein Fischöl zu nehmen, als keins.
 Zweitens gibt es den Test der Stiftung Warentest, der 2005 bis auf einem, allen Fischölpräparaten in Deutschland, die problemlose Einhaltung der vorgeschriebenen Standards bescheinigt hat.Hier der Link zum Test auf ProMann: http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Fishoil.htm
 Drittens habe ich auf Dein Alter geschaut. M.E. kann man, je älter man ist, desto eher Produkte nehmen, die nicht 100%-ig sind. Diese können in der verbleibenden Lebenszeit von Älteren weniger als bei Jüngeren anrichten. 
 Viertens, ist die Frage, inwieweit geringe Rest-Schadstoffe aus einem Nahrungsergänzungsmittel bei einem vorhandenen PK unmittelbare Auswirkungen haben, nicht klärbar.
 Fünftens, mit all dem "Dreck", den man isst, nimmt man sowieso Schadstoffe auf. Wieso sollte man dann auf Fischöl ganz verzichten, weil man sich das teure Öl nicht leisten kann oder will.
Den Begriff "Dreck", in Gänsefüßen, verstehe ich so, dass man überall, vom Obst bis zur Bratenkruste, vom Mineralwasser bis zum Wein, Schadstoffe in mehr oder weniger hohen Konzentrationen findet. Eigentlich müsste man auch sofort aus Deutschland wegziehen, aus der Stadt aufs Land, seinen Job aufgeben usw. 
 Sechstens, es muss bezahlbar bleiben. 

Siebentens,  alles ist relativ. Siehe dazu den von Zellophan100 per Link ins Forum gestellten Artikel der "Die Zeit"  über einen Berliner Hausarzt, der 20 Jahre lang in Norwegen praktiziert hat. Es ist das Beste dieser Art, was ich seit langem gelesen habe. Hier der Link: http://www.zeit.de/2007/08/M-Gesundheitswesen?page=1_ 
Zitat: "Auch hier täuschen sich die akademischen Erbsenzähler, die mit ihren Detektoren durchs Land ziehen und Risikofaktoren eines gefährlichen Lebens registrieren: Die Menschen wollen keineswegs um jeden Preis zwei bis drei Jahre länger leben, wenn sie dafür jeden Tag Körnerbrot essen sollen und höchstens ein halbes Glas Wein trinken dürfen."_ 

Achtens, wenn man PK, oder eine andere schwerwiegende Erkrankung hat, ist es schon schwer genug. Dann muss man tun, was sinnvoll erscheint. Man darf sich nicht noch auf Nebenfeldern verrückt machen, wie extreme Schadstofffreiheit, die im Leben als Ganzes gar nicht erreichbar ist und wie in vorgenanntem Artikel beschrieben, auch nicht unbedingt erstrebenswert.

Übrigens, ich nehme seit 4 Wochen selbst die Fischölkapseln der LEF. Man muss weniger schlucken, weil sie hoch konzentriert sind. Außerdem werden zur Ergänzung gleich Radikalenfänger beigefügt. Meine umfangreichen Vorräte an Kapseln aus einem Sonderangebot von Plus  nehme ich trotzdem, bis sie verbraucht sind. Und gibt es wieder ein Sonderangebot, schlage ich erneut zu.

Es gibt keinen Goldstandard! Und das ist doppeldeutig gemeint!

Nein, besser: Scheiß' auf angebliche Goldstandars!!! Finde mit Rede und Widerrede einen eigenen Weg!

Sehr liebe Grüße, Wolfgang

P.S.:  _Man sollte sich auch mit der Frage beschäftigen, wie die vielen Stoffe in die Zellen gelangen. Dies ist nach aktuellen Erkenntnissen nur mit ausreichendem Körperstoffumsatz möglich. Wie erreicht man den? Entwicklungsgeschichtlich nur durch viel Bewegung. Also, ohne Sport dürfte ein großer Teil von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln gar nicht in die Zellen gelangen. Der Körper muss gefordert werden._

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Wolfgang,
auch von mir aus vielen Dank für Deine Recherchen und den tollen Überblick über die LEF-Möglichkeiten. Das ist u.a. genau die Arbeit, die irgendwo auf einer meiner vielen Zettel noch zu erledigen war - in dem Bereich Fischöl. Kaum etwas ist mittlerweile so unumstritten wie die Fischöl-Supplementierung. Neulich kam ein PK-Mann aus einer Reha, rief mich an und meinte, er möchte Fischöl haben. Wieso, fragte ich? Ja, in der Reha hätten sie ein Loblied auf Omega 3 gesungen und ausserdem gesagt, alles andere könne man vergessen, aber Omega 3 ... Zwar hat er dann nur eine einzige Schachtel Sears-Fischöl für ein halbes Jahr gekauft, der Preis hat ihn abgeschreckt, aber immerhin ein Einstieg. 
Zu LEF finde ich Deine Anregung insbesondere hilfreich, als Gruppe Mitglied zu werden und so die Supplemente + Infos verteilen zu können. Was mich an Sears auch immer gefreut hat, ist die Kombination von Wissenschaft, Auseinandersetzung und Produkten (s. aktuell die irre Geschichte mit dem dicksten Mann der Welt oder die Ankündiung des nächsten Buches "Toxic Fat Syndrome" für den Herbst). Aber diese Kombination haben wir bei LEF auch. DocStrum ist ja auch einer der LEFler, oder? DocMyers empfiehlt in seinem Abschnitt über Omega 3  -habe ich gerade gepostet-  3 Fischöl-Marken als diejenigen mit höchster Qualität: Nordic Natural, LEF und Sears. Im Vergleich kommt LEF als günstigste weg. Ich will u.a. die promann-fishoil.htm-seite dementsprechend ergänzen. Auch die von Myers angesprochene Augustsson-Studie muss beschafft und für jedermann verfügbar gemacht werden.
Nun aber noch ein paar Bemerkungen zu Deinen Argumenten.





> Lieber Schorchel!
> 
> Die Antwort, wie sie meiner derzeitigen Meinung, nach ca. 5 Jahren nachlesen und nachdenken, entspricht, lautet: Ja, man kann, mit bestimmten Überlegungen, Fischölkapseln von Aldi und Lidl nehmen. Sinngemäß gilt das auch für andere, nicht so optimale Produkte.
> 
>  Erstens, ist es besser irgend ein Fischöl zu nehmen, als keins.


Stimmt. Die Mutter einer Freundin ist mittlerweile über 90 und hat ihr Leben lang Lebertran genommen, was wohl schon länger nicht mehr so wunderbar sauber sein dürfte.




> Zweitens gibt es den Test der Stiftung Warentest, der 2005 bis auf einem, allen Fischölpräparaten in Deutschland, die problemlose Einhaltung der vorgeschriebenen Standards bescheinigt hat.



Nur dass die Standards niedriger liegen als die von IFOS. Ich habe damals, als der Test rauskam, versucht, die Grenzwerte genau herauszufinden - es ist mir nicht gelungen. Im Artikel gibt es keine genaue Referenz und auch durch Nachfrage ergab sich nichts. Ein anderer von uns hat sehr auführliche Korrespondenz in dieser Richtung versucht, ohne durchgreifendes Ergebnis. Es wird sich hierzulande versteckt hinter der immer wiederholten Behauptung, alles sei im grünen Bereich.





> Drittens habe ich auf Dein Alter geschaut. M.E. je älter man ist, desto eher kann man Produkte nehmen, die nicht 100%-ig sind. Diese können in der verbleibenden Lebenszeit von Älteren weniger als bei Jüngeren anrichten.


Das ist zwar eine richtige Überlegung, hängt aber im Einzelfall von 2 Sachen ab: Der ohnehin schon vorhandenen Schwermetall- und Gift-Belastung und der individuell unterschiedlichen, genetisch bedingten Entgiftungs-Möglichkeit. Wenn man Krebs hat, ist immer auch die Schwermetall-Problematik eine Komponente. Erst jüngst gabs ne Studie, in der bei Brustkrebs-Patienten die durchweg höhere Schwermetall-Belastung nachgewiesen wurde.





> Viertens, ist die Frage, inwieweit geringe Rest-Schadstoffe aus einem Nahrungsergänzungsmittel bei einem vorhandenen PK unmittelbare Auswirkungen haben, nicht klärbar.



Doch, nur kostet das. 
Es gibt sowohl genetische Untersuchungen über den genetischen Polymorphismus, in denen auf bestimmte Entgiftungs-Enzyme bzw. -Prozesse hin getestet wird. Hier ist das nette Beispiel, dass sich Raucher, wenn sie denn glauben, weiter rauchen zu müssen, mithilfe dieser Untersuchung wenigstens klar machen können, ob sie Schnell- oder Langsam-Azetylierer sind.
Zweitens kann man viele Schadstoffe messen und man kann messen, was passiert, wenn man z.B. eine Schwermetallausleitung macht. Normalerweise sollte diese Untersuchungs- und Behandlungs-Richtung bei Krebspatienten Standard sein, erst recht bei schwerer Betroffenen.
Es gibt viel Wissen über die negative Wirkung von Schwermetallen auch im einzelnen und wie die Schwer- die Halb-Metalle bei der Synthetisierung von Enzymen verdrängen  und so die Enzym-Produktion und damit die dazugehörigen Reaktions-Ketten aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen. Wenn z.B. Molybdän verdrängt wird durch Schwermetalle, hat dies unmittelbare negative Auswirkungen auf die Krebs-Entwicklung.





> Fünftens, mit all dem "Dreck", den man isst, nimmt man sowieso Schadstoffe auf. Wieso sollte man dann auf Fischöl ganz verzichten, weil man sich das teure Öl nicht leisten kann oder will.
> Den Begriff "Dreck", in Gänsefüßen, verstehe ich so, dass man überall, vom Obst bis zur Bratenkruste, vom Mineralwasser bis zum Wein, Schadstoffe in mehr oder weniger hohen Konzentrationen findet. Eigentlich müsste man auch sofort aus Deutschland wegziehen, aus der Stadt aufs Land, seinen Job aufgeben usw.



Das werte ich nicht als Argument, sondern als Klage. "Eigentlich" ist es so, wir müssten dieses vergiftete Deutschland verlassen, aber wir können es nicht. "Eigentlich" wollten wir nie unsere Kinder im Ballungsraum (HH) grossziehen, aber wir haben es trotzdem gemacht. Es geht nicht um verlassen oder wegziehen, sondern um Veränderung. Wer hätte eine grössere Glaubwürdigkeit, gegen die Chemisierung unserer Umwelt, unserer Nahrung aufzutreten, als Krebpatienten? Warum tun wirs nicht?




> Sechstens, es muss bezahlbar bleiben.


Schon. Ein Unterschied fehlt noch, der zwischen Erhaltungs-Dosis von Gesunden und therapeutischen Dosen bei Kranken. 
Wenn man Metastasen vorbeugen will oder vorhandene bekämpfen will, erst recht wenn man neurologische Erkrankungen mit EPA/DHA zurückdrängen will, sind hohe Dosen erforderlich. Bei 5 bis 10 g oder sogar 15 bis 25 g täglich stellt sich nicht nur die Schadstoff-Frage anders, auch die Konsumption grosser Mengen Fettsäuren minderer Qualität stößt dann auf. Aldi / Lidl gut und schön bei niedrigeren Dosen, aber wer nimmt therapeutische  Dosen per Aldi?





> Siebentens, alles ist relativ. Siehe dazu den von Zellophan100 per Link ins Forum gestellten Artikel der "Die Zeit" über einen Berliner Hausarzt, der 20 Jahre lang in Norwegen praktiziert hat. Es ist das Beste dieser Art, was ich seit langem gelesen habe. Hier der Link: http://www.zeit.de/2007/08/M-Gesundheitswesen?page=1_ 
> Zitat: "Auch hier täuschen sich die akademischen Erbsenzähler, die mit ihren Detektoren durchs Land ziehen und Risikofaktoren eines gefährlichen Lebens registrieren: Die Menschen wollen keineswegs um jeden Preis zwei bis drei Jahre länger leben, wenn sie dafür jeden Tag Körnerbrot essen sollen und höchstens ein halbes Glas Wein trinken dürfen."_



Ja, der Artikel ist gut, den will ich auch nochmal verarbeiten - Danke, Stefan, bei dieser Gelegenheit !!
Klar ist alles relativ, gleichwohl hört die rationale Debatte bei irgendwelchen Global-Vergleichen nicht auf. Und das Lied vom Verzicht, den "die Menschen" nicht wollen, ist Banane. Nur eine ideologische Falle, bequem und satt. Wenn wir dann unser Ressentiment an dieser Stelle befriedigt haben, stellen sich die alten Fragen erneut. Und wer sagt denn, dass mit gezieltem Einsatz von Ernährungs-Wissen der Spass verloren geht, ich meine, das Gegenteil ist der Fall.





> Achtens, wenn man PK, oder eine andere schwerwiegende Erkrankung hat, ist es schon schwer genug. Dann muss man tun, was sinnvoll erscheint. Man darf sich aber auch auf Nebenfeldern nicht verrückt machen, wie extreme Schadstofffreiheit, die im Leben als Ganzes gar nicht erreichbar ist und wie in vorgenanntem Artikel beschrieben, auch nicht erstrebenswert.


Das gebe ich Dir Recht, verrückt machen bringt nichts. 
Und man muss immer als entscheidende letzte Instanz seinen Kräfte-Vorrat befragen - man kann nur das umsetzen, wozu man in der Lage ist.
Aber trotzdem ist das eine Forderung, denn das müsste sein, wieder "eigentlich": "Extreme Schadstofffreiheit". Das ist für Menschen mit MCS und ähnlichen Erkankungen beispielsweise teilweise überlebenswichtig. Und ich bin davon überzeugt, auch für Krebspatienten.





> Man sollte sich auch mit der Frage beschäftigen, wie die vielen Stoffe in die Zellen gelangen. Dies ist nach aktuellen Erkenntnissen nur mit ausreichendem Körperstoffumsatz möglich. Wie erreicht man den? Entwicklungsgeschichtlich nur durch viel Bewegung. Also, ohne Sport dürfte ein großer Teil von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln gar nicht in die Zellen gelangen. Der Körper muss gefordert werden.



Guter Gedanke. Bewegung und Darmgesundheit. Die meisten Sachen werden über den Darm resorbiert. Schon wieder ein Riesengebiet, das bei uns in der Debatte auch immer nur am Rande auftaucht. Da HWL neulich eine schöne Ausarbeitung zur Bewegung gemacht und auf die BPS-Homepage hat stellen lassen, sollte irgendwann eine zur Darmgesundheit hinzukommen.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## helmut (i)

Lieber Wolfgang, liebe Forumsteilnehmer!

  Ich beziehe seit Jahren LEF  Präparate unkompliziert aus den Niederlanden, ohne Zoll und Wechselkurs bei Versandkosten von 4  pro Sendung.

www.newfoodinc.com/

  Zitat:
  Wegen der sehr restriktiven Haltung in Deutschland zu Vitaminen & Co übernahm die New Food Inc. das Engagement für den deutschen Markt und liefert seit 1994 originale US-Ergänzungen direkt aus den Staaten an deutsche Kunden. Versandtechnisch wird dies von der niederländischen Firma Life Extension Products & Innovations BV im Namen und für Rechnung der New Food Inc. (bzw. Life Extension) abgewickelt. Darüber hinaus bietet LE-Products BV (siehe link) noch eine eigene, europäisch ausgerichtet Produktlinie an.

  Allerdings scheint das Sortiment nicht vollkommen identisch zu sein.
  Spricht irgendetwas gegen diese Bezugsquelle???

  Zum Thema NEG grundsätzlich noch Folgendes:
  Ich habe mich bereits vor Jahren intensiv mit orthomolekularer Medizin beschäftigt und bin davon überzeugt, dass wir aus den verschiedensten Gründen Mangelerscheinungen haben, welche sich mit zunehmendem Alter und bei Erkrankung verstärken und eine Zufuhr fehlender Substanzen erforderlich machen. N u r : Das Angebot ist so umfangreich und die Empfehlungen so unterschiedlich, teils widersprüchlich, dass eine klare Bedarfsermittlung durch Feststellung des Ist-Zustandes unumgänglich erscheint. Und genau hier fehlt es gewaltig: Die üblichen Analysen stellen den Wert im Blut fest, welches nur als Transportmittel dient, während der Mangel in der Zelle herrscht. Außerdem schwanken die Blutwerte stark in Abhängigkeit von den jeweiligen Mahlzeiten. Die Verhältnisse in der Zelle können angeblich durch die sog. Redox-Analyse festgestellt werden; diese ist jedoch teuer und sollte in regelmäßigen Abständen erfolgen! So muss ich gestehen, dass mein Umgang mit NEG etwas nach dem Gießkannen  Prinzip erfolgt, salopp formuliert: Etwas wird schon dabei sein, was hilft und was zu viel ist wird  hoffentlich! - ausgeschieden.
  Ich finde diesen Zustand selbst sehr unbefriedigend und wäre für praktikable Anregungen dankbar.

  Viele Grüße    
Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

> So muss ich gestehen, dass mein Umgang mit NEG etwas nach dem Gießkannen  Prinzip erfolgt, salopp formuliert: Etwas wird schon dabei sein, was hilft und was zu viel ist wird  hoffentlich! - ausgeschieden.
> Ich finde diesen Zustand selbst sehr unbefriedigend und wäre für praktikable Anregungen dankbar.


Lieber Helmut! 

Exakt das Gefühl habe ich leider auch öfters...

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Wolfgang aus Berlin,

Zunächst viele Grüße eines alten Berliners (1939-1965) an seine Heimatstadt. Danach Gratutalion zu Deiner gutgemachten Übersicht über das LEF-Angebot. Sicher sind einige Korrekturen und Ergänzungen willkommen:

Thema Granatapfel-Konzentrat
Statt 2 Teelöffel muß es wohl heißen 2 Esslöffel (= 30 ml); (1 Teelöffel ca. 5 ml, 1 Esslöffel ca. 15 ml). Die Kostendifferenz bei Granatapfelkonzentrat von LEF/USA zu Dr. Jacobs Medical GmbH ist beachtlich: LEF = 36.78 Euro vs. Dr. Jacobs Medical (ab 3 Flaschen 500 ml) = 24.95 Euro (beides Monatsbedarf).

Thema Modifiziertes Citrus Pektin (MCP)
Das von LEF/USA, Niederlande vertriebene MCP wird hergestellt von EcoNugenics Inc., Santa Rosa, Californien; Geschäftsführung Isaac Eliaz, nach einem in USA patentierten Herstellverfahren auf Basis einer Modifikation von Alginaten und Citrus Pektin.

Das Schweizer Produktionsverfahren von Obipektin AG (TakeCare GmbH) basiert auf der Studie von Pienta et al./USA und deckt mehr Karzinomtypen ab. Soweit bekannt, unterscheiden sich die verschiedenen Verfahren in der Wirkung insbesondere darin, wie schnell und vollständig die Wirkstoffe vom Körper absorbiert und im Kreislauf wirksam werden. 

Thema Schwermetalle im Körper
Es ist wenig bekannt, daß MCP in der Lage ist, toxische Verbindungen, Schwermetallbelastungen u.dgl. im Körper zu entdecken und unschädlich zu machen. Dies wurde in Versuchen des o.a. Wissenschaftlers Dr. Isaac Eliaz ermittelt und anläßlich eines Fachkongresses vorgestellt. In der Studie nahmen gesunde Probanden während 6 Tagen jeweils 15 g MCP (PectaSol)zu sich. Der 24-Stunden-Urin wurde am ersten und letzten Tag gesammelt und nach erforderlichen Elementen und unerwünschten toxischen Schwermetallverbindungen untersucht. Man stellte fest, daß MCP die Abscheidung von Quecksilber, Blei, Arsen und Cadmium verstärkte, aber keinen Einfluß auf andere körpernotwendige Elemente hatte. Die Verbindung erfolgte über Chelate (Metall+MCP) und beseitigte die Schwermetallverbindungen direkt aus dem Blutstrom sehr schonend und während einer längeren Einwirkung., bei einer Versuchsperson über 10 Monate.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Herzlichen dank an Alle! Mal sehen, was wir hier noch zusammentragen. Hauptsache das ganze Wissen verschwindet nicht im Chaos des Forums.

Vielleicht findet später mal jemand die Kraft, aus diesem Thread im Forumsextrakt die wichtigsten Erkenntnisse herauszuarbeiten.

*Ich bin ja neu hier. Auf jeden Fall denke ich, dass jeder bzw. viele SHG's bei vielen Sachen so vor sich hin werkeln. Oder täusche ich mich? Ist es denkbar, dass sich kleine Einkaufsgemeinschaften bilden? Könnten nicht bestimmte allgemeine Blutuntersuchungen , wie  AA und EPA, oder spezielle Redox-Analysen* (siehe Hinweis von Helmut) *bei Laboren eingekauft werden? Stell Dir vor, alle schlucken Fischöl und jeder kennt seinen AA/EPA-Status. Ich gebe zu, ich weiß auch nicht, wie das passieren kann. Der Verein müsste das mit kleinen Aufschlägen organisieren und aus den Überschüssen diese und andere Kosten decken. An den Holländern (siehe Antwort an Helmut) sieht man gut, was für ein Geschäft das ist.*

Schöne Grüße, Wolfgang

Lieber Helmut,

ich habe vor ein paar Jahren die Produkte auch von der newfoodinc bezogen. Dort ist aber alles wesentlich!!! teurer, als bei der direkten Bestellung bei der LEF! 
Zum Beispiel: 
Fischöl: LEF Preis inklusive Versand 19,09 ; newfoodinc 33,75 plus Versand!
Granatapfelsaft: LEF 18,39 ; newfoodinc 26,50  plus Versand
Granatapfelkapseln: LEF 13,45 ; newfoodinc 18,25  plus Versand
LEF-Mix: LEF 50,58 ; newfoodinc 101,75  plus Versand.
Wenn man die Preisunterschiede sieht, hat man die 110 $ Jahresbeitrag schnell raus. Die Abwicklung ohne englische Sprachkenntnisse scheint mir möglich. Außerdem: Partner suchen, Beitrag sparen. Und es gibt bei der LEF noch die monatliche Zeitschrift, hochglanz mit vielen Seiten Informationen. 

Der Hinweis auf die newfoodinc ist aber ganz nützlich. Ich habe den Link in den ersten Beitrag eingebaut. Da kann man auf deutsch mal diverse Inhaltstoffe nachschlagen.

Lieber HWL,

danke für die Grüße. Der Granatapfel*saft* scheint bei der LEF teurer zu sein, wenn man den Preis 4 komplett inkl. Versand, berücksichtigt. Ich selbst nehme die *Kapseln*. Diese sind allerdings wesentlich *preiswerter*, weil sie pro Monat nur mit ca. 13,45  zu Buche schlagen. Natürlich hat man dann wieder die Frage der besseren Verwertbarkeit im Körper.
Danke für den Hinweis zum MCP. Das ist interessant.

Lieber Schorchel,

ich gebe Dir recht, die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zusammenzustellen, ist nicht einfach. Es ist aber sicher nicht gefährlicher als Autofahren, auch wenn die Pharmalobby uns etwas anderes weiß machen will. 
Bei Fischöl und Prostatamittel kann man nichts falsch machen.  
Hier die ausführliche Beschreibung mit allen Inhaltsstoffen und deren Wirkung von "Advanced Natural Prostate Formula".
Advanced Natural Prostate Formula with 5-Loxin® (Prostata Formel)
_* verbessert die Symptome einer vergrößerten Prostata (BHP)
* senkt Harndrang
* hemmt übermäßiges Wachstum der Prostatazellen
* vermindert Resturin

Es scheint, dass die Natur die Erhaltung der Fortpflanzungsorgane nach der Reproduktionsphase für überflüssig hält. Ähnlich wie die Frauen leiden auch die Männer darunter. Während bei der Frau Gebärmutter und Brust ihren Dienst quittieren und Anlass für Kummer werden, ist es beim Mann (neben zunehmenden Erektionsproblemen) die Prostata. 

Von der so genannten benignen Prostatahyperplasie (BHP), Prostatavergrößerung, sind viele Männer bereits ab 40 Jahren betroffen. Bei den über 60jährigen leiden über 50% an einer vergrößerten Prostata. 

Eine vergrößerte Prostata kann sehr lästig sein. Sie kann auf die Harnröhre drücken und dadurch das Wasserlassen beeinträchtigen. Das führt zu häufigem Urinieren (vor allem nachts), einem verminderten Stop & Go und dem Gefühl, dass sich die Blase nicht vollständig entleert. BHP ist kein Krebs, aber manche Untersuchungen lassen offenbar den Schluss zu, dass zwischen Krebs und BPH nur ein kleiner Schritt liegt. (Auch wenn dem so sein sollte, besteht kein Anlass sich verrrückt zu machen, da praktisch kein Mann an Prostatakrebs stirbt)

Das Prinzip der Prostatvergrößerung: Ein Metabolit des Testosteron, das Dihydrotestosteron, dockt an Prostatazellen an und provoziert damit das Signal zur Zellteilung (Wachstum). 

Die Schulmedizin verschreibt Alpha-Blocker und Finasteride. Beides Medikamente, die unangenehme Nebenwirkungen nach sich ziehen können. Drei natürliche Substanzen erwiesen sich ebenfalls als effektiv zur Vorsorge und Behandlung von Prostataleiden: Urtica Dioica, Sägepalme und Pygeum. Sie blockieren die Andockstellen für den Testosteronmetaboliten Dihydrotestosteron. 

In ernsteren Fällen kombiniert man diese Phytoextrakte mit Medikamenten wie Proscar (Finasteride). So oder so ist eine konsequente rechtzeitige Behandlung zu raten, um eine operative Behandlung zu vermeiden.

Sägepalmenextrakt

Eine bewährte und praktisch nebenwirkunsgfreie Alternative zu den Finasteriden und Alpha-Blockern ist der Extrakt der dunkelblauen Beere der Sägepalme (serenoa repens); ursprünglich ein Heilmittel der Indianer bei Harnwegsproblemen.

Obwohl demnach seit alters her bekannt und genutzt, gibt es keine allgemein anerkannte Studie zur Sägepalme. Aber es gibt viele kleinere Untersuchungen, die wiederum in Übersichtsstudien (Meta-Analysen) gute Kritiken erhielten. So beurteilte z.B. die unabhängige Cochrane Collaboration 21 Studien mit 3000 Teilnehmern und stellte fest, dass Sägepalme die Symptome der BHP im selben Maße wie Finasterdie und/oder Alpha-Blocker verbessere  allerdings ohne deren Nebenwirkungen (wie z.B. verminderte Erektion). 

Leider ist, ähnlich wie bei den Finasteriden, viel Geduld notwendig. Es kann in Einzelfällen Monate dauern bis die Wirkung spürbar wird.

Wie der Extrakt der Sägepalme, Serenoa repens, (Saw Palmetto) genau wirkt weiß man nicht. Man vermutet, dass die Umsetzung von Testosteron zu Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) behindert wird. Erhöhte DHT-Werte gehen wiederum einher mit der Prostatavergrößerung. Möglicherweise behindert es aber auch direkt das (übermäßige) Wachstum der Prostatazellen.

Sägepalme soll darüber hinaus auch noch gegen Glatzköpfigkeit, verminderte Libido, Blasenstörungen, Beckenschmerzen, Bronchitis, Krebs, Diabetes u.a helfen. Diese Behauptungen stehen allerdings auf tönernen Füßen.

Dosierungen zwischen 300 und 600 mg täglich gelten als wirksame Dosis und werden allen Männern über 40 empfohlen. Bei bereits vergrößerter Prostata bringt obige Dosierung Erleichterung der Symptome und Besserung. Gelegentlich angebotene Sägepalmentees sind weniger wirksam, was vermutlich daran liegt, dass die Inhaltsstoffe nicht wasserlöslich sind.

Pygeum

Den afrikanischen Zwetschgenbaum, Pygeum (africanum), zählt man wie Pflaume und Kirsche zu den Rosengewächsen. Er wächst auf den Hochebenen Afrikas und seine Rinde enthält u.a. Phytosterole und Triterpenoide. Ursprünglich wurde aus der Rinde ein Tee zubereitet, der ganz allgemein gegen Beschwerden des Urogenitaltraktes getrunken wurde. Beta-Sitosterol ist der aktivste Bestandteil von Pygeum und verhindert Schwellung.

Seit längerem kennt man die verkleinernde Wirkung auf Pros-tataschwellungen und die blockierenden Effekte auf Dihydrotestosteron-Andockstellen. Neu entdeckt wurde die Fähigkeit  über Protein-Kinase-C-Verdrängung , das übermäßige Zellwachstum in der Prostata zu minimieren. (Übermäßiges Zellwachstum benötigt das Enzym Protein-Kinase-C.) 

Urtica Dioica

Untersuchungen ergaben, dass 80% der Männer, die Sägepalmenextrakt und/oder Pygeum zu sich nahmen, über Besserungen berichteten. Dennoch gingen nicht in allen Fällen die Vergrößerungen zurück. 

Weitere Untersuchungen erbrachten den Nachweis, dass Urtica dioica (Brennnessel) die Lösung sein könnte. In 86% der untersuchten Fälle wurde eine Prostataverkleinerung binnen drei Monaten konstatiert. Nähere Untersuchungen (St. Luke`s/Roosevelter Hospital, New York) über die Wirkungsweise ergaben, dass auch Urtica die Andockstellen für Dihydrotestosteron blo-ckiert. Die Kombination aus allen drei oben genannten Substanzen führte bei den Betroffenen zu erstaunlichen Besserungen.

Hinweis: Bei Prostatakrebs geht nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand kein Weg an einer konventionellen Behandlung vorbei. Hierbei wird der Stoffwechsel des Testosteron der Krebszellen mit Medikamenten blockiert. Ob und inwiefern obige Substanzen zusätzlich eingesetzt werden, sollte mit dem Arzt geklärt werden.

Lycopen

Da Lycopen (Inhaltsstoff vor allem der Tomate) mit einer Senkung des Prostatakrebsrisikos einhergeht, wäre die vorsorgliche Einnahme bei BPH zu erwägen. In manchen Prostatakombinationspräparaten ohnehin enthalten. 

Blütenpollen

Auch Blütenpollen sollen dem Erhalt der Prostatafunktion dienen können. Cernitin ist Markenname für einen standardisierten Blütenpollenextrakt, der bei der Erhaltung der Prostatafunkton hilfreich ist. 

Life Extension bietet diverse Mischungen mit unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten an No. 807 (Sägepalme), 808 (Sägepalme und Brennnessel) und 875 (Sägepalme, Brennnessel, Pygeum und Lycopen).

2 Softgels Natural Prostate Formula enthalten: 

Saw Palmetto (Serenoa repens) (Beeren) CO2 Extrakt   320 mg
(stand. 85-95% freie Fettsäuren und Sterole (272 mg)
Cernitin® Flower Pollen Extract (Secale cereale L.)  252 mg
5-Loxin® (Boswellia serrata ) extract 70 mg
(stand. Acetyl-11 keto-ß-Boswellic Acid (AKBA) min. 30% (21 mg))
Urtica dioica Extrakt (Wurzel)  240 mg
Pygeum Extr. (Pygeum africanum) (Rinde)   100 mg
(stand 11,7% Sterole als beta-Sitosterol (11,7 mg))
Lycopen (aus Tomaten)  10mg
Phytosterol Komplex    678 mg
(stand. 59% Free Total Sterols(400 mg) und 26,6% Free Beta- Sitosterol (180 mg))
Boron (als Boron Citrate, Boron Glycinate und Boron Aspartate)  3mg
Rosmarinextrakt       800 mcg

Weitere Bestandteile: Kürbissamenöl, Bienenwachs, Sojalezithin, Rosmarin, Gelatine, Glycerin, Wasser.

Enthält Soja.

Enthält keines der folgenden Substanzen: Milch, Eier, Fisch, Erdnüsse, Krebsschalentiere, Baumnüsse, Weizen, Hefe, Gluten, Mais, Reis, künstl. Farben, Aromen, Zuckerersatzstoffe, oder Konservierungsmittel.

Life Extension empfiehlt zwei Mal täglich 1 Kapsel einzunehemen, am besten 1 Kapsel morgens und 1 abends.

Allgemeine Hinweise:

* Von Kindern fern halten
* Nicht die empfohlene Dosierung überschreiten.
* Bei schlechter Reaktion auf das Produkt, das Produkt sofort absetzen.
* Wenn Sie (medikamentös) therapiert werden, sollten Sie ihren Arzt informieren, wenn Sie NEM nehmen.

_

----------


## Schorschel

> Mal sehen, was wir hier noch zusammentragen. Hauptsache das ganze Wissen verschwindet nicht im Chaos des Forums.
> 
> Vielleicht findet später mal jemand die Kraft, aus diesem Thread im Forumsextrakt die wichtigsten Erkenntnisse herauszuarbeiten.


Lieber Wolfgang, Hans, Helmut, Rudolf!

zunächst nochmals sehr herzlichen Dank für Eure enorme Mühe, die Ihr Euch im Zusammenhang mit diesem wichtigen Thema gemacht habt!!! Ich werde einige Zeit brauchen, dass alles zu verarbeiten...

Dem Appell von Wolfgang (siehe Zitat) kann ich nur zustimmen. Leider verstehe ich zu wenig von dem Thema, als dass ich da groß mitwirken könnte, aber ich hielte es für wichtig, dieses Wissen komprimiert für alle Mitstreiter zu erhalten.

Herzliche Sonntagsgrüße aus Wiesbaden

Schorschel

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo,
soweit mir bekannt werden die LEF Produkte auch über das 
Institut für Ernährungsberatung und Energiemedizin, Bahnhofstr. 12,
83435 Bad Reichenhall ( Dr. F. Eichhorn ) vertrieben.
Vielleicht sollte man deren Preise in den Vergleich mit einbeziehen.
Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass man mit dieser Quelle Bedingungen für einen Sammelbezug vereinbarten könnte; als SHG z.B.
Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Jürgen,

Dr. F. E. bietet diese Produkte auf seiner Empfehlung zum kauf an! Aber verschreiben sicherlich nicht.

Helmut

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Wolfgang !


Ich kann Deinen Ausführungen über die LEF nur zustimmen.
Vor einem viertel Jahr bin ich auch von den Holländern zu direkter Lieferung aus den USA umgestiegen.
Aber ich kaufe aus Kostengründen auch nicht alles bei der LEF.
Fischöl und Vitamin E nehme ich vom Aldi.
Saw Palmetto(Sägepalme) aus der Apotheke  Protagutt uno 200 Stück
http://www.apos-versandapotheke.de/suche/prostagutt-uno/
und 
Beta Sitosterol vom Health-Konzern (arbeitet mit LEF zusammen) als Maximum Prostate
http://www.avmazon.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT
Auf diese Weise komme ich zu einer höheren Konzentration bei zumindest nicht höheren Preisen.
An einer Einkaufsgemeinschaft bzgl. LEF und Health wäre ich auch sehr interessiert.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

p.s.: Ich wohne nahe der holländischen Grenze und komme öfter im Jahr zum Einkaufs-Bummel in den holl. Grenzstädten.
Habe mir mit meinem deutschen Rezept 12 Stck Viagra 100 mg (original von Pfizer) in einer holl. Apotheke besorgt.(ohne weitere Preisvergleiche) für 113 . Alle deutschen Apotheken haben abgesprochene Preise die von 160 -166  schwanken. Wer (ohne Zeitdruck) möchte, dass ich Ihm auch Viagra und Co mitbringe, kann sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfgang, hallo Rudolf,

auch ich darf mich für die Informationen und tollen Beurteilungen bedanken und möchte wie bekannt meine Metastasen bekämpfen und werde therapeutische Dosen von EPA / DHA versuchen. Bisher habe ich nur mehr oder weniger Fischölkapseln genommen. Man wird lässig, wenn es einem gut geht.

Wie schon öfters erwähnt, teste ich meine Zusatzstoffe, Medikamente und Organe über das EAV System meiner Heilpraktikerin. So wurde festgestellt, daß das Omega - 3 Plus mit seinen Zusatzstoffen (evtl das Problem) für mich keinen Vorteil bringen. Von Interesse wäre, wie das von euch favorisierte Produkt für mich getestet würde. Wer würde mir eine Einzelprobe (auch von anderen interessanten Stoffen) gegen Bezahlung  zukommen lassen. Genau so wurde ein Magnesium aus der Drogerie negativ getestet, ein anderes Produkt von der Heilpraktikerin empfohlen, war positiv.

Ich versuche extreme Schadstofffreiheit, bei der Ernährung sowieso, auch im Haushalt, Kosmetika u.v.m. gibt es nicht für mich (bin schön genug).
Meine Körperreinigung erfolgt meistens über ein langes basisches Entschlackungs- / Entsäuerungsbad. 

Auch für mich sind gerade der gesunde Darm (und Leber) und die optimale Funktion und dadurch eine positive Beeinflussung des Immunsystems, kontrolliert über Stuhlgang und EAV, eine sehr wichtige Sache. Das ging am Anfang durch Casodex manchmal in die Hose und war unerträglich. 80% des Immunsystems befinden sich in der Wand des Dick- und Dünndarms. Ein geschwächtes Immunsystem durch den gestörten Stoffwechsel im Darm begünstigt die Ausbreitung von Krebszellen.

Für mich sind, wegen der Weichteilmetastasengefahr diese "Kontrollen" eine wichtige Angelegenheit. Gerade die Selbstvergiftung ist, hoffentlich erst in Jahren, für uns Schwerstbetroffene ein Problem. Daher auch zur Entgiftung meine regelmäßige Einnahme von Zellulärer Bierhefe (schon wieder wird sich mancher denken). Mir ist das wichtiger als die vielen Therapien mancher Anderer.

Die allermeisten meiner Organtestungen sind im grünen Bereich (ich bin gesund). Selbst Prostata und Nebenhoden könnten negativer sein. Mit mir kann die Heilpraktikerin keine großen Geschäfte machen. Auch Testungen von Thalidomid und Celebrex waren positiv.

Allen wünsche ich optimale, nicht so giftige Therapien, Hans

----------


## GottfriedS

Hallo HansiB




> Wie schon öfters erwähnt, teste ich meine Zusatzstoffe, Medikamente und Organe über das EAV System meiner Heilpraktikerin. So wurde festgestellt, daß das Omega - 3 Plus mit seinen Zusatzstoffen (evtl das Problem) für mich keinen Vorteil bringen.


EAV ist unseriös und ermöglicht der "Heilpraktikerin" beliebige Manipulation der Ergebnisse zu ihren Gunsten, das erklärt auch dies:



> ein anderes Produkt von der Heilpraktikerin empfohlen, war positiv.


Ich würde das Geld eher für ein hochqualitatives Fischöl ausgeben als für EAV-"Messungen".

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Gottfried,

danke für die Reaktion. Für mich sind die EAV Messungen nachvollziehbar, ich habe eine positive Einstellung für alternative Hilfe. Viele bei mir gemachten "manipulierten" Messungen sind sehr plausibel. So z.B. Herz und die Durchblutung, vom Internist kürzlich untersucht, sind bei beiden optimal (Blutdruck 120/80). Leber durch Blutmessungen kontrolliert auch recht gut. Lymphe, Lunge positiv, Nervendegeneration, Allergie, Milz / Pankreas, Gelenkdegeneration, Haut, Gallenblase alles positiv (so fühle ich mich auch). Niere gemischt u.s.w.

Ärzte sind interessiert an kranken Menschen, davon leben sie, bei Heilpraktikern scheint das anders zu sein, sie manipulieren einem gesund, welche Logik. Warum sollte sie alles so positiv "manipulieren" mir zuliebe oder einen zukünftigen Patienten zu verlieren, wenn er gesund ist und keine "Therapie" braucht? 

Warum sollte sie Medikamente manipulieren, an dem empfohlenen Magnesium verdient sie nichts, sie ist weder an der Firma noch an der Apotheke beteiligt, oder glaubst du sie will sich profilieren. Das ein Magnesium aus der Drogerie für mich ungeeignet sein kann, ist plausibel. 

Warum sollte sie Medikamente aus der Schulmedizien, die Heilpraktiker ablehnen, positiv testen. Bei der ersten Testung allgemein wusste sie nicht was sie testet. Nachdem ich es ihr sagte ist sie erschrocken (Thalidomid), die  auf das Organ bezogene Testung war gleichfalls positiv (für mich). Sie hat auch kein Interesse mich an die Schulmedizien zu verlieren, wir kommen gut miteinander klar. 

Sie muß auch nicht beweisen, wie gut ihre Behandlung funktioniert, sie hatte noch nichts gemacht, oder verschrieben. Ein Nachweis des Könnens der Schulmedizin wäre oft hilfreich. Wir stehen erst am Anfang der alternativen Hilfe, obwohl ich es momentan nicht brauche, ich denke an die Zukunft, die bei so manchem schon begonnen hat. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, daß sie meinen Darm positiv "manipuliert" testet, mit dem Risiko ich hätte nach kurzer Zeit Darmkrebs. Dann wäre sie weg vom Fenster hier vorort. Das würde sich sehr schnell rumsprechen. 

Mein früherer Heilpraktiker, sehr erfahren, aber ohne die Technik, hat mir am Anfang meiner Krebskarriere meine unerträglich Metastasenschmerzen genommen (nicht die Medikamente der Schulmedizien) und kaum was an mir verdient. Wenn auch die Ärzte nur ähnlich wären. Ich brauche so wenig für die Schulmedizien, daß ich mir solche "Spielereien" leiste. Auch die Bestätigung grün und rot, wie es einem innerlich geht ist nicht unwichtig. Ich glaube meine vielen Spielereien habe mich bisher ganz gut über die Runden gebracht. Man liest ja immer wieder von Mitbetroffenen, nur schulmedizinisch therapierten, mit großen Problemen. Auch das Fischöl in bester Qualität kann ich mir noch leisten, eine Testung wär mir aber recht.

Hast du eine eigene EAV Erfahrung, oder kennst du es nur vom hörensagen oder von Wikipedia. Es kommt auch auf die Schulung an, da hat meine Heilpraktikerin einen gute "Meister" gehabt, wenn es bei den Ärzten auch immer so wäre.
Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

@HansiB

Mit *Elektroakupunktur* nach Voll (*EAV*) sind wir auf einer Ebene mit den Wünschelrutengängern gelandet. Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ein *Entstrahlungsgerät nach Pohl* ins Schlafzimmer stellen  :eek!: .

WW

----------


## GottfriedS

Hallo Hans




> Hast du eine eigene EAV Erfahrung, oder kennst du es nur vom hörensagen oder von Wikipedia.


Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Der HP kann die EAV-"Messung" auf 3 Arten manipulieren:
- Feuchtigkeitsmenge auf der Haut an den "Messpunkten" (variiert den Hautwiderstand)
- Druckstärke mit der Sonde auf der Haut
- gemessene Hautpunkte
Wer was von Elektrotechnik versteht, kann das schön "mitverfolgen". ;-)

Ausserdem kann der HP bei dem "Armdrücken" seine Druckkraft variieren, auch wenn er gegenüber dem Patient behauptet, immer die gleiche Kraft anzuwenden.

Ich bin ja schon sehr kritisch gegenüber Schulmedizin, aber leider gibt's nunmal auch bei den Alternativen viel Betrug. Was natürlich nicht heisst, dass Deine HPin dazugehören muss.

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## Harald

Hallo an alle Interessierte;

Doc F. Eichhorn hat LEF Produkte auf Lager und steht gerade vor einer Bestellung; nach seiner Aussage könnte man ohneweiteres über eine sinnvolle Sammelbestellung mit sinnvollen Preisen sprechen; es ist halt eine Frage der Organisation und die wird u.U. schwierig sein

Gruß
Harald

----------


## Katrin

Hallo, Harald!

Also: Wolfgang aus Berlin riet mir, mich an Dich zu wenden bezüglich Fischöl-Bestellung. Oder kann ich mich auch an Dr. Eichhorn direkt wenden, hast Du eine Kontaktadresse?

Danke, liebe Grüße

Katrin.

P.S. Übrigens hatte ich Dir in der vergangenen Woche eine PN geschickt, hast Du sie schon gelesen?

----------


## Harald

Hallo Katrin;

sorry habe dein PN übersehen. Selbstverständlich kannst du dich direkt an Dr. Eichhorn wenden und zwar lautet seine Adresse bezüglich Verkauf LEF Produkte: Institut für Ernährungsberatung und Energiemedizin, Dr. med. F.Eichhorn, Bahnhofstraße 12, 83435 Bad Reichenhall, Tel. 08651/4771, Fax: 08651/8575

liebe Grüße Harald

----------


## HorMuch

Also das ist ja wohl der Oberhammer -

vielleicht sollte Herr Jünemann auch noch einen Shop für FE hier einrichten?

----------


## Katrin

Guten Morgen!

Nach gestriger Rücksprache mit der Praxis Dr. Eichhorns, teilte man mir mit, daß für Fischölkapseln z.Zt. keine Bestellungen entgegengenommen werden können, da der Vorrat aufgebraucht ist. 
Eine neue Lieferung wird für Ende Juni erwartet, erst dann kann wieder bestellt werden. 


Liebe Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## Helmut.2

Sehr geehrte und Liebe Forumteilnehmer!
Ich finde es einfach nicht richtig, daß hier im Forum irgend Jamanden gleich wohl um welche Personen es sich handelt propagiert!

Hierzu haben wir die Möglichkeit Privaten eMails zu benutzen um sich zu verständigen, wer eine Sammelbestellung macht.

Ich habe die Feststellung gemacht, daß immer mehr Ärzte und Ärztinen nebenher Nahrungsergänzungsmittel verkaufen und es schein ein ertägliches Nebeneinkommen zu sein.

Sonst konnten wir, wenn wir das zulassen, doch noch Werbung in unserer Webseite zulassen und damit die o.g. Mitteln zu finanzieren und und und...

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Katrin, danke für die Info, ich wollte mich auch gerade darum kümmern.

Hallo HorMuch, ich glaube viele sind froh, wenn sie einfach, an empfohlene NEM kommen, mit guter Qualität.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Katrin

Richtig Hans, der Meinung bin ich auch, es war ohnehin nicht sehr einfach, an eine deutsche Kontaktadresse zu kommen. 

* @ Helmut2.*
Hallo, Helmut, ich habe ja nun schon mehrfach im Bereich NEM geschrieben und bezüglich Bezugsmöglichkeiten nachgefragt, hättest mir ja eine PN mit Adressen von Ärzten, die ebenfalls verkaufen, senden können. 

Mein Vater hat nicht mehr viel Zeit, sein Urologe sagt, es geht um Leben oder Tod, von daher ist es für uns schon eher dringend, alles zu tun, was noch möglich ist, dass kannst Du mir wohl glauben!

Hiermit möchte ich mich gleichzeitig bei *Jürg aus der Schweiz* und auch *Wolfgang aus Berlin* recht herzlich für die Unterstützung bedanken. 

Liebe Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Katrin,

glaube nicht den Urologen, ich möchte dir meine "Lieblinsbücher" Die interne Krebstherapie von Prof. Dr. W. Zabel  (Bircher-Bennerverlag) und das Bio-Branbuch (WW hör weg) ISBN 4-9903039-1-1 ans Herz legen. Habt ihr ein FAX Gerät?  Nimmt dein Vater MCP, auch da ist eine Bestellung lohnend.
Ich darf einen Erfolg melden, für meine bescheidene NEM Einnahme.

Die Granarapfelbestellung bei Dr. Jakob`s hat ausgezeichnet funktioniert, Dank an HWLPORTA. Die Ersparniss ist groß (nicht unwichtig für mich Südländer), die liebe Reformhausmutter wird traurig sein. Jetzt kann es vestärkt losgehen, morgen ist PK Untersuchung 
und PSA Messung, mal sehen ob die Einnahme was sichtbaren bringten wird. Ich werde mir auch andere Produkte anschauen, ich vermute da wird auch noch mehr zu holen sein.

Euch alls Gute, Hans

----------


## Katrin

Hallo, HansiB!

Ja, mein Vater nimmt seit April MCP, Granatapfelelixier und seit neuestem auch Fischöl, allerdings bislang erst einmal von Roßmann-Drogerie. 
Welche Auswirkungen diese NEM bisher auf die Krankheit haben (und ob überhaupt), können wir noch nicht sagen. 
Im Augenblick geht es meinem Vater recht gut, von einigen Gelenkschmerzen mal abgesehen. 

Liebe Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## Katrin

*@HansiB*


Hans, wie sieht dieser Erfolg aus? Und was genau für NEM nimmst Du ein?
Gib mal Bescheid über die anderen Produkte, die Du ausprobieren willst. 

Bei meinem Vater war übrigens der Ausgangs-PSA-Wert 315.1, der letzte Befund von letzter Woche war 17.0, worüber wir uns erst einmal sehr gefreut haben. 

Für die morgige Untersuchung bei Dir wünsche ich alles Gute, 

liebe Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Katrin,

wenn du nach dem allgemeinen Erfolg fragst, schau meine PKG an (dort steht aber nicht drin, wie gut ich mich fühle). 
Gemeint war der zukünftige Erfolg mit regelmäßig verstärkt Granatapfel, Qualitätsfischöl (muß ich noch besorgen) Zyflamend (muß ich noch testen), (evtl. anstatt Celebrex), die verstärkte BIO-BRAN einnahme (NK-Zellaktivität muß ich wieder testen). Wegen der reduzierten Ernährung nehme ich natürliche Produkte von der Fa. Dr. H. Metz in mein Müsli (www-drmetz.de) anstatt vieler künstlicher NEM, an deren Wirsamkeit ich manchmal zweifle. 
Die gestrige Untersuchung war wie zu erwarten, unproblematisch. Prostatagröße wie ein ältere Bub, Knochenmetastasen (unser Hauptproblem) sind stabil, weitermachen wie bisher (immer so, PSA vermutlich leicht gestiegen so um die 3 rum). 
Es ist erfreulich, daß die jungen Frauen und Töchter sich für einen alten Mann mit seiner PK-Entwicklung interessieren, die anderen Alten, haben eigene Probleme.

Euch viel Erfolg, Hans

----------


## Katrin

Hallo, HansiB!

Ich freue mich sehr für Dich über den Ausgang Deiner Untersuchung, hoffentlich bleiben die Ergebnisse  noch sehr lange so bzw. verbessern sich natürlich auch noch. 
Schön, wenn Du Dich so gut fühlst. 

Leider ist z.Zt. mein Vater mental sehr am Boden, weint  sehr oft, wir müssen zusehen, können nicht sehr helfen. Und wollen wir mit ihm reden, ihm Mut machen, ihn trösten, dann blockt er ab, zieht sich zurück.
Er tut mir so leid und wenn ich daran denke, wie lange wir ihn vielleicht noch haben und ihn doch so dringend noch brauchen, auch sein einziger Enkel, dann dreht sich mir fast das Herz um vor Schmerz. 

Dir nochmals alles Gute, lieber Hansi, 

liebe Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Katrin,

danke für die lieben Grüße. Dein Vater sollt sich wenn das Wetter mitmacht, bei uns regnet es, im Garten beschäftigen. Selbst ich muß mich dazu zwingen, bin aber dann froh, wenn ich mich aufgerafft habe (der erste Salat ist erntereif). Unter HB verliert man auch da den Antrieb.

Wie ist eigentlich die Medikation deines Vaters, vielleicht kann man da noch was verändern. Es fehlen ja noch eigene Erfahrungen bei euch.

Ich würde evtl. Iscador (Mistertherapie) auch als Hilfe bei den Schmerzen versuchen. Ich habe es noch nicht versucht, kann kommen, wenn ich mal an Bio-Bran zweifeln sollte. Man darf es aber nicht mit Schmerzmitteln zusammen nehmen.

Euch viel Erfolg und Gruß an deinen Vater, Hans

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Bernhard,

in dieser Versandapotheke bekommst Du Prostagutt-Uno noch 4.- günstiger.
http://www.medikamente-per-klick.de/

Gruß, Michael A.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Michael !

Danke ! Dein Apotheken-Tipp war gut. Ich habe noch mehrere Artikel verglichen. Bei vielen Artikeln war die Apos-Apotheke deckungsgleich. Aber bei einigen Prudukten ist Deine Apotheke wirklich sehr günstig.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Mitglieder des Forums, liebe Mitleser!

Mein PSA-Wert ist von 7,6 im November 2006 bis jetzt im Juni 2007 auf 4,64 gesunken. Das ist erstmalig eine Senkung seit Messbeginn in 2001. 

Dies schreibe ich der Einnahme von Fischöl (2.400 mg bis 3.300 mg DHA/EPA pro Tag) und den anderen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln (Granatapfel, Prostatapräparat der LEF) zu. Wahrscheinlich wurde meine nichtbakterielle Prostatitis  beseitigt oder vermindert.  Die Entzündungshemmung der verschiedenen Mittel wirkt also. Mein Urologe hatte keine bakterielle Prostatitis festgestellt und meinte, wenn es abakteriell wäre, würde es nicht behandelt. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass jede Senkung des PSA gut ist. Je gesünder der Körper, desto besser. Alle Entzündungen müssen weg, damit das Immunsystem Kraft für den Kampf gegen den Krebs hat. Der beginnende PK ist damit natürlich noch nicht weg, was ich auch an meinem schlechten Verhältnis von freiem zu gesamten PSA von 0,07 sehen kann. Wie sich der PK genau entwickelt, werde ich im März nächsten Jahres sehen, wenn ich wieder eine Feinnadelbiopsie mit zytologischer DNA-Analyse machen lasse.

Gute Gesundheit wünscht Wolfgang

P.S. Einen Dank an dieser Stelle an RuStra. Er ist einer von denen, die ständig nach Wegen suchen, den Krebs und seine Vorstufen biologisch zu bekämpfen.

----------


## Harald

Gute Gesundheit wünscht Wolfgang

P.S. Einen Dank an dieser Stelle an RuStra. Er ist einer von denen, die ständig nach Wegen suchen, den Krebs und seine Vorstufen biologisch zu bekämpfen.[/quote]


Diesen Dank möchte ich mich ganz besonders anschließen;


Harald

----------


## christinew

*ICH AUCH*


Christine

----------


## HansiB

Ich habe mich schon so oft bedankt, ein x-ter, ist nicht erforderlich.

Gruß Hans

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Spezialisten,
angeregt durch das Forum nehme ich seit kurz nach der OP Fisch-Öl und Gtranatapfel-Extract, das ich hier in England kaufe.
Folgende Inhaltsstoffe werden angegeben:
180mg EPA und 120mg Vit.E pro Kapsel (nehme 3/Tag)

200mg Granatapfel Extrakt  und 150mg Grantapfelsamenpulver pro Kapsel.
(nehme 2/Tag)

Kann man sich das gleich sparen?

Danke für Tipps
Wassermann

----------


## Katrin

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Auch wenn ich hiermit wieder den Unmut diverser Forumsteilnehmer  auslöse, möchte ich gern folgende, wie ich finde, sehr wichtige Information an alle Interessenten weitergeben: 

Ab sofort nimmt die Praxis Dr. Eichhorns wieder Bestellungen für Fischölkapseln von LEF entgegen, welche nächste Woche geliefert werden können. 

Liebe Grüße

Katrin.

----------


## RuStra

> Lieber Helmut,
> 
> ich habe vor ein paar Jahren die Produkte auch von der newfoodinc bezogen. Dort ist aber alles wesentlich!!! teurer, als bei der direkten Bestellung bei der LEF! 
> ...
> 
> Wenn man die Preisunterschiede sieht, hat man die 110 $ Jahresbeitrag schnell raus. Die Abwicklung ohne englische Sprachkenntnisse scheint mir möglich. Außerdem: Partner suchen, Beitrag sparen. Und es gibt bei der LEF noch die monatliche Zeitschrift, hochglanz mit vielen Seiten Informationen.



Hallo Wolfgang,
nun endlich haben wir Deine Anregung umgesetzt: In der letzten SHG-Sitzung haben wir eine 2-jährige Mitgliedschaft bei LEF beschlossen, wird aus dem Spendentopf bezahlt. Ich habe die erste Bestellung (natürlich Fischöl) laufen und das riesig-dicke Buch "Disease Prevention and Treatement", aktuelle Zeitschrift etc. erhalten. 
Nochmals vielen Dank +
Gruss aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## Josef

Hallo,

bitte heißt das, dass Fischöl (OMEGA3, Menge/Tag ?) den PSA wert senkt? Warum? Wir die Prostata damit kleiner? Hat es ähnliche Wirkung wie Finasterid oder wie das heißt?

Und wofür hilft eigentlich Granatapfel? Und warum?

Herzlichen Dank!

Liebe Grüße
Josef

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo, habe da eine Lieferquelle gefunden:



Teilweise ist was zu den Preisen und der Qualität gesagt. Leider kenne ich mich zu wenig aus. Ist das gut und preiswert?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo,
> 
> bitte heißt das, dass Fischöl (OMEGA3, Menge/Tag ?) den PSA wert senkt? Warum? Wir die Prostata damit kleiner? Hat es ähnliche Wirkung wie Finasterid oder wie das heißt?
> 
> Und wofür hilft eigentlich Granatapfel? Und warum?
> 
> Herzlichen Dank!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Josef


Hallo Josef,

Wegen "Granatapfel" schau doch mal in KISP --> Forumsextrakt -> Ernährung (Nahrungsergänzung) -> Granatapfelextrakt. Neuere Infos auch mit der Forums-Suchfunktion und den Stichworten Granatapfelelixier, Granatapfelkonzentrat oder Granatapfelsaft.

Gruß HWL

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Josef,

_Zitat von Josef:_
_bitte heißt das, dass Fischöl (OMEGA3, Menge/Tag ?) den PSA wert senkt? Warum? Wir die Prostata damit kleiner? Hat es ähnliche Wirkung wie Finasterid oder wie das heißt?_

Omega3 hat nur indirekt mit Prostatakrebs zu tun und zwar deshalb, weil die Blutfette LDL/HDL-Quotient kleiner wird, -siehe mein Profil Labor-Werte- das Blut erhält eine niedrigeren Viskosität und dadurch werden Sauerstoff- und Nehrstoffmoleküle mehr und besser transportiert und tragen zur Gesunderhaltung bzw. Immunstärkung bei!

Somit hat auch Finasterid einen Vorteil von Omega3, es kommt besser in die feinste Kapillare Blutvernetzung der Prostata und somit auch an ihr Haupttätikeitsfeld!

Das ist meine Vorstellung von Omega3 und Finasterid.

Lieben Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Josef

Lachsöl mit Omega 3 Fettsäuren, + Vit. E:

1 Kapsel 
Lachsöl          500 mg
  mit Omega 3 Fettsäuren  150 mg
     davon DHA    60 mg
              EPA    90 mg
Vit.E   3,3 mg

Preiswert ist es, aber auch "akzeptabel"?

Danke für eure Nachricht dazu!

LG.

Josef

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Hallo Wolfgang,
> nun endlich haben wir Deine Anregung umgesetzt: In der letzten SHG-Sitzung haben wir eine 2-jährige Mitgliedschaft bei LEF beschlossen, wird aus dem Spendentopf bezahlt. Ich habe die erste Bestellung (natürlich Fischöl) laufen und das riesig-dicke Buch "Disease Prevention and Treatement", aktuelle Zeitschrift etc. erhalten. 
> Nochmals vielen Dank +
> Gruss aus HH,
> Rudolf


Hallo Rudolf,

das finde ich gut. Gemeinschaft macht stark. Ich habe ja noch die Idee, für das LEF-Buch die Rechte für eine deutsche Ausgabe zu bekommen und es übersetzen zu lassen. Es ist ein unermesslicher Quell an modernem medizinischen Wissen in Verbindung mit Vitaminen, Mineralien usw.. - gesammeltes Wissen aus 20 Jahren Sichtung wissenschaftlicher Studien und ständiger Vervollständigung.

Herzlichen Gruß nach Hamburg

Wolfgang

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> das finde ich gut. Gemeinschaft macht stark.



Die Sendung ist heute gekommen, ich hatte erstmal nur 10 Schachteln Fischöl bestellt:
183 Euros, macht also 18,3 Euros pro Schachtel, gegenüber 33 bei Sears.
Der Gramm-Preis EPA/DHA liegt bei 25 Cent, einige Cent über Aldi-Süd, dafür aber qualitativ viel sauberer und konzentrierter. Das ideale Fischöl für den kleinen Geldbeutel und sicher für alle, die keinen Krebs haben. Denn für unsereinen ist das LEF-Öl sicher auch gut, aber ein Öl mit noch mehr EPA ist vermutlich besser.




> Ich habe ja noch die Idee, für das LEF-Buch die Rechte für eine deutsche Ausgabe zu bekommen und es übersetzen zu lassen. Es ist ein unermesslicher Quell an modernem medizinischem Wissen in Verbindung mit Vitaminen, Mineralien usw.. - gesammeltes Wissen aus 20 Jahren Sichtung wissenschaftlicher Studien und ständiger Vervollständigung.


Setz Dich mit Dr.Eichhorn zusammen, vielleicht macht der mit! Er hat ja damals die Strum'schen Aufsätze aus LEF übersetzt, aber das weisst Du ja. 

So long,
Rudolf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Rudolf,

eine Frage zu deinem vorstehenden Beitrag. Welches Fischöl hat ein besseres EPA/DHA - Verhältnis als das LEF-Öl?

Noch mal zum LEF-Fischöl. Es ist teurer als Aldi/Lidl, aber preiswerter als fast alle in Deutschland. Siehe "Eigener Preisvergleich" von dir bei ProMann: http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Fishoil.htm 
Es hat die höchstmögliche Reinheitsklasse. Jede Packung hat eine rückverfolgbare Chargen-Nummer. Es ist 60 % -ig konzentriert. Man muss also nur die Hälfte an Kapseln schlucken. Ergo, es ist schon wesentlich besser  als in Deutschland üblich.

Und hier schreibst Du über Sesamöl: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2200 
Es enthält Sesamöl!

In Deinem vorgenannten Beitrag steht auch schon die Antwort auf meine erste Frage. Also, das Öl mit dem besseren EPA/DHA - Verhältnis kommt etwas später. Hoffentlich ist es bezahlbar.

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> eine Frage zu deinem vorstehenden Beitrag. Welches Fischöl hat ein besseres EPA/DHA - Verhältnis als das LEF-Öl?


in der letzten Telefonkonferenz mit Dr.Kremer wies er, weil es natürlich schon Anfragen gegeben hatte, auf den "Kollegen Wedekind" in Münster hin, an den solle man sich wenden, der hätte ein Produkt gefunden mit dem Verhältnis 9:1 

im google werde ich nicht fündig ... 
ich werds also abwarten

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Rudolf, hallo Dieter!

Dank Dieters Beitrag unter # 42 u.a. zu Omega-3-Star, habe ich unter Ethylester und Omega 3 gesucht und ein Präparat mit dem Verhältninis EPA zu DHA 7 : 1 gefunden!
Schaut doch mal hier unter MoreEPA: 
http://www.minami-nutrition.de/minam..._wellbeing.php 

Es wäre dann noch, die mir bis vor ein paar Minuten noch nicht bekannte Glaubensfrage der Bindung der Omega 3 Fettsäuren an Ethylester oder Triglyceride zu klären. 
Hier ein paar Infos zum Unterschied der Bindung der Fettsäuren an Ethylester oder Triglyceride:
http://www.minami-nutrition.de/minami/faq2.php?id=28 .

Dann gibt es ja noch Krillöl, bei dem Omega 3 an Phospholipide gebunden ist. Das soll ja noch viel besser sein. (Link: zur Diskussion: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=478 .

Ich sag's doch: Gemeinschaft macht stark.

Grüße aus Berlin nach Husum und Hamburg

Wolfgang

P.S.: Hier noch ein Präparat mit Ethylesterbindung und 90-% igem EPA/DHA - Anteil: http://www.amarelo24.de/amarelo/shop...ungsergaenzung
bei Strunz gibt es so etwas auch: http://www.strunz.com/shop/shopartik...1&artikelid=48

Beide wären, gleiche Bioverfügbarkeit vorausgesetzt, mehr als doppelt so teuer wie das LEF-Präparat.
amerola/Strunz 60 Kapseln mit je 450 mg EPA/DHA für  16,- bis 19,- , d.h. 66 ct pro Gramm EPA/DHA

MoreEPA kommt übrigens auf ca. 75 ct pro Gramm EPA/DHA. Aber hier ist der Nutzen für Krebskranke wahrscheinlich viel höher. Siehe Diskussion zu Dr. Kremer u.ä.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfgang,

hast du oder andere, Erfahrung mit NEM Einkauf, Preise und Qualität in Frankreich. Medikamente werden von Freunden, regelmäßig dort eingekauft, es scheint sich zu lohnen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hans,

mit Frankreich habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Mal sehen, ob sich noch jemand meldet.

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Hans,
> 
> mit Frankreich habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Mal sehen, ob sich noch jemand meldet.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Wolfgang


Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit Casodex- und LHRH-Beschaffung, damals bei meiner ersten ADT3 dort der Krankenkasse etliches gespart ...
Flüssig-Fischöl von Sears habe ich neulich mir nach Paris ins Hotel schicken lassen - etwas, das hier in D kaum geht ....
noch was positives? weiss ich nicht, sonst keine NEM-erfahrungen

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Freunde der Nahrungsergänzungsmittel,

es lohnt sich, diesen Thread mal (wieder) ordentlich durchzuarbeiten. Das dauert zwar etwas, man kann aber viel Geld sparen. Es wird im Internet bestellt. Die Ware kommt verzollt nach Deutschland.

Den deutschen und holländischen Abzockern sollte man ein Schnippchen schlagen. In Hamburg hat sich die SHG von RuStra eingeschrieben und bestellt gemeinsam.

Ich mache immer nur eine jährliche Mitgliedschaft. Die kostet für Europäer 110 $. Nach Ablauf des Jahres wird man angeschrieben und erhält bei Verlängerung 4 gifts, Supplemente der Wahl im Wert von ca. 129 $. Da ich etwas ausgesucht habe, was nicht nach Europa geliefert werden darf (Maitake D-fraction), habe ich zwar 110 $ für die Mitgliedschaft bezahlt, am Ende aber wieder 129 $ zurückbekommen. Wenn das immer so weiter geht, habe ich somit nur einmal 110 $ gezahlt.

Außerdem, alleine bei der Bestellung von Fischöl, spare ich ich soviel, dass ich fast auf Aldi-Niveau liege. Und das mit dem besten Fischöl der Welt.

Über die Qualität ist ganz oben geschrieben. Auf der Internetseite gibt es extrem viele Informationen, auch mit leidlich verständlicher Übersetzungsfunktion.

Gute Gesundheit

Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Allerseits,

  weil ich erneut per PN gefragt wurde, ist hier noch mal eine Anleitung für die Bestellung bei der LEF, auch für Leute, die kein Englisch können. Die englischen Produkt-Namen sind den deutschen sehr ähnlich. Zur Not muss man jemanden um Hilfe bitten. Man kann einem Vertrauten in der Ferne seine Zugangsnummer geben, damit der bestellt. Am Anfang dieses Threads bitte weitere Informationen nachlesen. 

* Außerdem gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Vertreter in Dänemark, Gitte und Teddy, auf Deutsch anzusprechen!* Ich zitiere aus einer Mail, die ich heute bekommen habe: 

Hallo Wolfgang,
Ihr freunde können gerne ein email nach uns schreiben und wir wollen dann auch in Deutsch antworten mit gesamt Preise und Zahlung, Danke schön.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Teddy , Lifecare Europe

  Die E-Mail-Adresse lautet: Gitte@lifecare.dk . Ihr könnt ja mal von Wolfgang aus Berlin grüßen. Ich denke, telefonieren ist auch möglich, wenn Teddy die Nummer durchgegeben hat.

  Ich betone noch einmal, dass ich daran keinerlei finanziellen Nutzen habe und die Namen Teddy und Gitte nur aus dem Internet kenne!

  Jetzt zum aktuellen Preisvergleich und Ablauf:

  Damit Ihr auf der sicheren Seite liegt, setzte ich den Dollarpreis (Mitglieder-Preis) gleich EURO. Damit sind dann Transport per UPS, Zoll und Umsatzsteuer abgedeckt. Wegen der Transportkosten, ca. ab 75 $ pro Sendung, lohnen sich keine sehr kleinen Mengen. Bei einer Bestellung vor ein paar Tagen habe ich beim aktuellen Dollarpreis für die Supplemente zum Preis von 2.625 $ dann 2.110  bezahlt, inkl. Zoll, Transport usw.! Wer also genauer rechnen möchte, kann von dem LEF-Preis derzeitig noch einmal 20 % abziehen. Das zeigt den Abstand zu den Holländern noch besser. 

Welche Holländer? Da sind wir beim Nächsten. Alle Produkte werden u.A. auch von einem in Holland ansässigen Unternehmen geliefert. Dort wird preislich ordentlich zugeschlagen. Fischöl, dass bei der LEF ca. 17 bis 18  (abzüglich 20 % nur 13,60 ) kostet, wird dort für 33,75  verkauft!! Selbst der Preis für Nichtmitglieder bei der LEF beträgt nur ca. 24 , inkl. Transport usw.. Die Internetseite der newfoodinc http://www.newfoodinc.com hat jedoch einen Vorteil, man kann dort die Informationen auf Deutsch lesen. Also dort lesen, und bei der.. kaufen. Capito? Die Produktnummern sind auch gleich. 

  Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, ist die Mitgliedschaft problemlos, die Bestellung im Internet ebenfalls. Dafür muss man kein Englisch können, sondern sich etwas Zeit nehmen. Sonst Bestellmöglichkeit auf Deutsch siehe oben. 

  Weitere umfangreiche Informationen zu Inhaltsstoffen findet Ihr hier, auf Deutsch: http://www.hilifeev.com/  . Dort Infolog lesen http://www.hilifeev.com/site/13/ . Das Wissen basiert auf LEF-Wissen.  Man kann bei HiLife auch Mitglied werden. Dann sind die Produkte etwas billiger als bei der newfoodinc. 

  Die Startseiten:  LEF : http://www.lef.org/
                 Newfoodinc: http://www.newfoodinc.com/ 

  Drei Beispiele

  Fischöl:  http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00982.html 
http://www.newfoodinc.com/produkt/98...&Olivenextrakt.      

  Curcumin: http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00407.html
http://www.newfoodinc.com/produkt/407/SuperBio-Curcumin%AE(400mg).htm 

Granatapfel (pomegranate) Extrakt = 24 Granatäpfel pro Kapsel:
http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item01256.html
http://www.newfoodinc.com/produkt/1256/PomegranateExtractwithCocoaGold%E2%84%A2(Granatapf  elextrakt) 

Um sich eine Übersicht zu verschaffen, muss man sicher einige Stunden investieren. 

  Bei der LEF können für Europa alle Produkte der Nummern 0 bis 1500, außer Melatonin und DHEA bestellt werden. 

  For longer life

  Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Mitglieder des Forums,

es gibt einige unter uns, die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zu sich nehmen. Ich möchte jetzt am Beginn von 2009 darauf hinweisen, dass die LEF das Bonussystem bei Verlängerung der Mitgliedschaft noch einmal angepasst hat. Wenn man nach einer einjährigen Mitgliedschaft (Preis 110 $) zwischen einem und fünf Jahre verlängert, erhält man einen Bonus in Form von selbst aussuchbaren Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln. Das führt dann dazu, dass die weiteren Jahre praktisch kostenlos sind. Beispiel: Ich habe um 5 Jahre verlängert. Das kostet 365 $. Mein Membership Product Credit beträgt 300 $. Dafür bekomme ich Nahrungsergänzungsmittel im Wert von 300 $. Die lagen nun kostenlos bei. Außerdem habe ich darauf keine Mehrwertsteuer und Zoll bezahlt, die ich somit zusätzlich zu den 300 $ spare. 

In diesem Jahr hatten wir, wenn man alle Kosten wie Dollarkurs (1,34), Zoll, Transport usw. genau auf die Preise umlegt für 100 $ Preis 89,88  zu bezahlen. Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe, ist es am einfachsten, den Dollar-Mitgliederpreis als Euro anzusetzen, damit man ungefähr weiß, wieviel die Sachen kosten. Im Verhältnis zu hier ist (fast) alles deutlich preiswerter. Die Qualität ist exakt definiert und angegeben.
Derzeitig läuft noch der jährliche Supersale mit extra 10 % auf die Preise. Bitte beachten: Wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, kleine Bestellungen lohnen sich wegen der Transportkosten nicht. Aber ein Jahresbedarf Fischöl kommt schon in die Pluszone, auch wegen der Topqualität.

Ich wünsche allseits gute Gesundheit. 

Wolfgang

P.S.: Bitte Sport und Bewegung und gute Laune nicht vergessen.

----------


## rosigland

Hallo liebe Forenteilnehmer,

Ich wollte kurz mal nachfragen: 

Wieso verkauft die LEF keine von den neuen garantiert
von PBC und Quecksilber befreiten EPA DHA haltigen Öle?

www.water4.net



Gibt es schon irgendwelche Berichte darüber bei der LEF?

Lieber Gruss 

Samuel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Samuel Rosigland,

Du bist nicht der Erste, der in diesem Forum das Produkt verkaufen möchte. Wenn die LEF einen Nutzen in dem Präparat sehen würde, gäbe es das dort sicher. Das von der LEF angeboteten Omega3-Produkt genügt höchsten Reinheitsgraden. Wer dazu nachlesen möchte, es handelt sich um 5-Star-Öl. Jede einzelne Lieferung ist durchnumeriert. http://www.lef.org/Vitamins-Suppleme...upplements.htm
Hier der Link zu der kanadischen Organisation: http://www.lef.org/Vitamins-Suppleme...upplements.htm

Das war die Antwort von RuStra vor ein paar Monaten zu *V-PURE Omega 3*:




> na, dann rechnen wir mal :
> 
>     Anz Kapseln 270 
>  
>  
>    
>  3 enthalten 270,00 mg DHA   
>  
>  
> ...


Gute Geschäfte
Wolfgang

----------


## rosigland

Danke Wolfgang.
Ich sehe gerade auch den Unterschied:


2 Kapseln LEF Fischöl:
700 mg EPA (eicosapentaenoic acid)
500 mg DHA (docosahexaenoic acid)

3 Kapseln V-Pure:
75mg EPA (Eicosapentaenoic Acid)
270mg DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid)

Also unbrauchbar für medizinischen Zwecken.

Ich denke es ist eine gute Sache aus Algen EPA und DHA zu gewinnen.
Die ökologischen Konsequenzen wären unvorstellbar positiv
für unser ganzer Planet und die gesamte Erdbevölkerung.

Sie sollten das AlgenZeug einfach auch billiger machen....
(kommt vielleicht auch mal)

Gruss Samuel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Samuel,

schön, dass Du so schnell gerechnet hast. Im Grunde sind diese Produkte einfach nur Verarschung. Das ist bei Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln der Normalfall.

Es gibt aber noch ein Problem. Auch zur Ergänzung für die in westlichen Ländern übliche Ernährung sind geringe Mengen Omega3 als Nahrungsergänzung nicht ausreichend. Wenn man im Körper ein bestimmtes Verhältnis von Omega3 zu Omega6 Fettsäuren herstellen möchte, muss zu den hohen Mengen Omega6 (Fleisch, Milchprodukte, Eier, fast alle pflanzlichen Öle) ein ausreichendes Gegengewicht eingenommen werden. Da reichen auch zwei/drei in Deutschland übliche Fischölkapseln nicht aus. 

Der kostengünstigste Weg ist natürlich Omega6 zu meiden und dazu Fisch zu essen.

Man kann 14 verschiedene Fettsäuren im Blut-Serum heutzutage für ca. 85,-  bestimmen lassen. Informationen finden sich dazu ausreichend hier im Forum.

Omega6-arme Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## rosigland

Ja, es ist sowieso alles ein bisschen verwirrend...

Da behauptet einer das der Stamm der Tokelauans bei Neuseeland bestens mit Omega 6 ausgekommen sind. Ein andere Widersprach und behautete das ginge nur, weil die sowieso Unterernährt wahren und diese Kombination machte die Omega 6 unschädlich. 

http://wholehealthsource.blogspot.com/search/label/fats
Wie auch immer... 




Der Artzt fand bei mir beinahe Ostereoposis, obwohl ich erst 45 bin.
Da lachte er beinahe (so dachte ich jedenfalls) und sagte ich hätte die Knochen einer alten Dame. (Ich solle mich doch schämen)
So kam jedenfalls der Message bei mir rüber.
Siehe da, plötzlich bin ich sehr Tablettengläubig geworden, seitdem
meine Knochenwerte sich verbessert haben mittels Kalziumpräperate.

Hab mir also eine Ladung LEF Produkte gestern noch bestellt im grossen LEF
Ausverkauf.  
Ich würde gerne Präventiv auf eine lange Zeit hin mich Gesund erhalten.
Natürlich bin ich Gesund aber so im alter von 45 fängt man an zu rätseln,
wie es weiter gehen wird. Knochenschwund... null Bock mehr auf Sex...
(wahrschl. was mit Testeron?) plus noch der Grosspapa und so.... fängt man an zu wer weisen...

Ich weiss nicht, wie es anderen Gesundheitsvorsorgern geht,
aber ich gab jetzt so rund 800 Dollar aus nur für das nötigste:
Jahresmenge: Fischöl plus Ultra Natural Prostate with 5-LOXIN
plus noch ein bisschen Resveratrol.
Da ist noch kein einziger Vitamintablette dabei und sowieso wer
weiss noch was er noch alles braucht?! 
Denke mir aber ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt.

Falls ich hier nicht richtig bin, dann bitte meldet euch..
Ich bin ein Gesundheitsvorsorger.
Ich wollte hier vorallen besprechen, wie man die Natural Prostate
5 Loxin selber zusammenbauen könnte, aus Zutaten der Umgebung.
Blöde Idee? Ich weiss es nicht.

Liebe Grüsse  
Samuel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Samuel,

ich schlage vor, wenn Du das mit dem selbstgebastelten Prostatamittel weiter verfolgen möchtest, ein eigenes Thema dazu aufzumachen. Dann wird dieser Thread damit nicht überlastet. Sonst kann später niemand mehr die Informationen verfolgen, um die es hier eigentlich gehen soll.

Noch ein Tipp: Kalzium alleine reicht nicht. Damit das aufgenommen werden kann, muss ausreichend Vitamin D3 vorhanden sein. Bitte selbst dazu suchen. Kleiner Tipp, zwar nicht prostatspezifisch, aber ganz gut: http://www.ganzheits-medizin.de/vitamin-d/
Vitamin D3 kann man für  ca. 38,-  bestimmen lassen. 

In dem von Dir genannten Blog steht das drin, was ich in kürzester Form geschrieben habe.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Samual,

noch eine kleine Ergänzung: Die grundlegenste Möglichkeit Testosteron zu bilden, ist Sport. Eine andere Möglichkeit, da sind wir bei dem Prostatapräparat ist, zu verhindern, dass Testosteron in Dihydrotestosteron umgewandelt wird. Ab einem bestimmten Alter könnte man auch substituieren, siehe dazu unter Dr. Douwes.

Muskelmäßige Grüße
Wolfgang

----------

